

Show HN: RIFT – A prototype sci-fi FPS game demo in the browser - xigency
http://team-duck.com/rift

======
xigency
This is an example of a first-person shooter game written in JavaScript using
WebGL. All of the (limited) art assets are generated procedurally. The game
uses the team duck game engine (tedge.js) which handles things like loading
shaders, buffering object meshes, and calculating collision using octrees. The
input controls are slightly confusing, because it is not possible to capture
the mouse in the browser without using some sort of plugin, but it shows
generally what is possible.

This is part of a series of game prototypes I have been developing in the
browser. Another one, shown here: [http://team-duck.com/space/](http://team-
duck.com/space/) allows you to explore a small galaxy by piloting a spaceship.
It is my intention to eventually complete these as games and tie them to
together with some overarching story.

